# Strange Poo



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Not a nice topic I know but Dexter has done a strange poo this evening ! Its normal in shape & firmness (sorry ) but part of it was not brown but a yellow / cream colour. Any ideas what that could be ?

The only recent changes to his diet have been the addition of oxtail (the packet ones from the pet store - not fresh from butcher). The other thing to note was that he was sick once last night but has been fine today. Recently he's been a bit 'off' his kibble but eats it fine if I add a little chopped cooked chicken or egg etc - so I have put it down to fussy cockapoo !

Any clues as to what it may be ? And should I be worried ?


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

If I give Biscuit carrots then we get orange poo! Their poo definitely reflects what they've been eating quite literally. Could it be the chicken or the egg - depending on how much he had?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

See how he is tomorrow. Sometimes it maybe just something they've eaten that is going through. If he's fine in himself otherwise, it may be nothing.

Maybe try giving just chicken and rice for 24 hours as thats bland and easily digestible.


----------

